# Freeze di sistema inspiegabile (?)

## Peach

edit: moditicato titolo, usb->ntfs

edit: modificato titolo: era Kernel panic in lettura/scrittura simultaneo su disco ntfs

Stavo giusto dicendo che sono soddisfatto (entro la media) dei nuovi gentoo-sources-2.6.19 che TRACK!

un freeze, due freeze... al quinto ho capito cos'e che faceva freezare ed eccomi qui a fare il report e chiedere lumi.

premetto che il disco ce l'ho da un mese, + o -, e prima non ho mai avuto problemi con l'accesso al disco, e un LACIE 320GB USB. La partizione che ho montato sempre e una ext3 su cui tengo un po' di musica.

Che succede?

ascolto con audacious dal disco... contemporaneamente cerco di copiare dei file nel disco e ho dei rallentamenti fisici della macchina, tipo scatti del mouse.

devo interrompere la riproduzione per non rischiare il freeze...

consigli?

il kernel l'ho compiato a partire dal 2.6.18 che avevo prima. Mi sono perso qualcosa nell'update?

----------

## djinnZ

Prova a rivedere la configurazione del kernel. A me capitò nel passaggio 2.4/2.6 perchè avevo confermato per errore full speed iso o qualcosa del genere ora non mi ricordo.

O potrebbe essere che uno dei modelli selzionati nel modulo usb-storage crea conflitto.

usb device quali opzioni ha? ehci?

Non è che per errore ti si è abilitato drivers/block/usb low performance o qualcosa del genere?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

dmesg o il log di sistema non riportano nulla a riguardo ?

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> dmesg o il log di sistema non riportano nulla a riguardo ?

 

magari

hard freeze e niente nei log

la bestia nera di linux

a volte preferirei il BSOD  :Razz: 

...almeno saprei con chi prendermela  :Wink: 

cmq

tornando alle configurazioni abilitate nel kernel

```
# grep -e ^[^#].*USB /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y
```

c'è anche da dire che ho installato sdparm da poco (m'è venuto in mente poco fa) cosa che non avevo mai fatto e hdparm è in autostart all'avvio con queste opzioni:

```
# grep -e ^[^#] /etc/conf.d/hdparm 

hda_args="-d1 -c1 -A1 -m16 -U1 -a256"

pata_all_args="-d1"

sata_all_args=""

all_args=""
```

possibile sia un problema di sdparm??? Non l'ho mai usato e potrebbe essersi incazzato per qualcosa che non gli ho detto di fare?

----------

## Peach

inizio a sospettare che sia il supporto ntfs-3g hardmasked che sto usando.

ora l'ho disabilitato (smontato tutte le periferiche che lo usano)

stiamo a vedere che succede.

----------

## flocchini

io ho il full iso attivo per usare la scheda audio usb via hub e non mi da' nessun problema (2.6.20) quindi tenderei ad escluderlo dagli eventuali colpevoli

@peach: novita' sullo spegnimento del lacie? Io nn ho trovato ancora un tubazzo  :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   dmesg o il log di sistema non riportano nulla a riguardo ? 
> 
> magari
> 
> hard freeze e niente nei log
> ...

 

Nemmeno i Magic SysRq key funzionavano ?

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Nemmeno i Magic SysRq key funzionavano ?

 

no

@flocchini: macché  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> inizio a sospettare che sia il supporto ntfs-3g hardmasked che sto usando.
> 
> ora l'ho disabilitato (smontato tutte le periferiche che lo usano)
> 
> stiamo a vedere che succede.

 

ok, fatto una serie di test di lettura e scrittura simultanei di grossi files con i dischi ntfs smontati e non ho avuto alcun problema

quindi il problema è di ntfs-3g

se qualche moderatore potesse accorpare questo thread al thread di ntfs sarebbe ottimo

sto usando ntfs3g-0.20070207_rc1 e fuse-2.6.3

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok, fatto una serie di test di lettura e scrittura simultanei di grossi files con i dischi ntfs smontati e non ho avuto alcun problema
> 
> quindi il problema è di ntfs-3g
> 
> se qualche moderatore potesse accorpare questo thread al thread di ntfs sarebbe ottimo
> ...

 

ok aggiorno il post e aggiungo una ben poco simpatica cosa che mi è successa oggi (apparte quella successa ieri sempre collegata a questo problema d'altronde): oggi faccio un salto in posta lasciando il pc aperto con solo il browser/client mail/client IM aperto e al mio ritorno trovo il pc freezato.

La differenza dalle prime volte è che i led non lampeggiavano (particolare che ho dimenticato di citare) però ho notato una cosa che si era presentata anche le altre volte: in hit parade su conky tra i processi attivi c'è UPDATEDB

voglio sottolineare che updatedb non da problemi lanciandolo da console, piuttosto sembra piantare tutto SOLO quando viene lanciato in cron. Se è davvero stato lui anche le prime volte il risultato è: rallentamento del sistema fino al freeze delle macchina

le opzioni di updatedb sono

```
# cat /etc/updatedb.conf 

# /etc/updatedb.conf: config file for slocate

# $Id: updatedb.conf,v 1.19 2005/11/10 02:39:05 vapier Exp $

# This file sets variables that are used by updatedb.

# For more info, see the updatedb(1) manpage.

# Filesystems that are pruned from updatedb database

PRUNEFS="afs auto autofs cifs devfs devpts eventpollfs futexfs hugetlbfs iso9660 mqueue ncpfs nfs NFS nfsd nnpfs pipefs proc ramfs rpc_pipefs sfs shfs smbfs sockfs subfs supermount sysfs tmpfs udf usbfs vperfctrfs"

# Paths which are pruned from updatedb database

PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /var/tmp /root/.ccache"
```

qualcuno può aiutarmi???

----------

## flocchini

stessa configurazione tua, ma con il 2.6.20 e nessun problema... Con il 2.6.19 ci saro' rimasto un paio di settimane e non mi aveva dato problemi, c'e' da dire pero' che non ho fuse ne' ntfs3g

----------

## Kernel78

Puoi provare a togliere updatedb da cron e usare il pc abbastanza a lungo fino a quando :

- o si blocca tutto

- o si può escludere updatedb come causa del freeze

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Puoi provare a togliere updatedb da cron e usare il pc abbastanza a lungo fino a quando :
> 
> - o si blocca tutto
> 
> - o si può escludere updatedb come causa del freeze

 

infatti, per il momento tolgo updatedb dal cron, poi vediamo che succede.

----------

## Kernel78

Ho notato che PRUNEFS non contiene ntfs-3g, quindi updatedb faceva un bellissimo scan anche dei dispositivi ntfs, magari era quello il problema ...

Penso che cmq dovresti aggiungerlo.

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ho notato che PRUNEFS non contiene ntfs-3g, quindi updatedb faceva un bellissimo scan anche dei dispositivi ntfs, magari era quello il problema ...
> 
> Penso che cmq dovresti aggiungerlo.

 

al di là di questo, stamane i dischi ntfs non erano montati, ragione dell'update del post.

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Ho notato che PRUNEFS non contiene ntfs-3g, quindi updatedb faceva un bellissimo scan anche dei dispositivi ntfs, magari era quello il problema ...
> 
> Penso che cmq dovresti aggiungerlo. 
> 
> al di là di questo, stamane i dischi ntfs non erano montati, ragione dell'update del post.

 

Se ti metti a spulciare per bene i log del kernel trovi messaggi anomali riguardo quel disco?

Se stacchi il disco USB (o lo metti in PRUNE) hai ancora problemi?

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se ti metti a spulciare per bene i log del kernel trovi messaggi anomali riguardo quel disco?

 

messages?

lì all'avvio ho notato solo questo:

```
Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree ACPI: bus type pci registered

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree Setting up standard PCI resources

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

...

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI: Firmware left 0000:06:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree PCI: Bus #07 (-#0a) is hidden behind transparent bridge #06 (-#07) (try 'pci=assign-busses

')

Feb 13 22:23:22 lemontree Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently
```

boh

cmq prima dei crash niente

ho una dead.letter contenente cose tipo:

```
[12506] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping: WARNING: YOU HAVE DOWNLOADED THIS RULESET from COMCAST. I am TERMINATING THIS ACCOUNT.

[12506] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping: Someone else will eventually have control of this webspace, possibly a malicious spammer.

[12506] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping: STOP using RDJ on this file *NOW*

[12506] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping: Also, make note of the fact that this file is for users of SA 2.64 and below.
```

hm

rivedrò la mia configurazione di spamassassin che è sempre lì che gira.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se stacchi il disco USB (o lo metti in PRUNE) hai ancora problemi?

 

si

appena scoperto... ero in compilazione di un paio di pacchetti e i dischi e moduli ntfs non caricati/montati

ora sto aggiornando al 2.6.20

e nella configurazione ho notato alcune cose selezionate dichiarate *deprecated*. Vedremo.

edit: noto ora che tra le opzioni di hdparm che ho c'è pure un -U1 per ragioni che ignoro e dal man leggo:

 *man hdparm wrote:*   

>       -U     Un-register an IDE interface.  Dangerous.  The companion for the -R option.  Intended  for
> 
>               use with hardware made specifically for hot-swapping (very rare!).  Use with knowledge and
> 
>               extreme caution as this can easily hang or damage your system.  The hdparm source  distri-
> ...

 

benone

ora la tolgo

----------

## Peach

La saga continua.

Dopo un (1) mese di freeze random. Dopo aver capito che la write cache di xfs va disabilitata, sono ripartito da zero, ho ripreso il backup di sistema, ho piallato di nuovo la root e ho fatto l'aggiornamento.

Fatto sta che oggi, SBAM! di nuovo.

Ora noto che questi casini capitano solo quando sono sotto X e mai in TTY (percarita' non la uso cosi' spesso). In questo momento ho dato un 

```
# emerge -eav xfce4
```

 sperando che sia qualche problema a livello di codice (forse era meglio se davo un emerge -eav world, vabe')

Ho anche provato a dare un memtest ma in due PASS non mi ha rilevato errori. Ora la mia ram non e' ECC (grazie Sony che risparmi su queste cosucce) in ogni caso, volevo sapere se sapete consigliarmi qualche test specifico per la RAM.

spero fiducioso...

----------

